
Show HN: Pdocs – Automatic Python Docs – MIT Licensed Faithful Fork of pdoc - timothycrosley
https://timothycrosley.github.io/pdocs/
======
timothycrosley
Detailed explanation of why this project was created:
[https://timothycrosley.com/project-3-pdocs](https://timothycrosley.com/project-3-pdocs)

